# HP P1505 problem printing



## canbelto (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi all. I've just bought a new HP Laserjet P1505 and installed the software on the CDROM as I have done with many other printers in the past.

FOr the first few print jobs, it was fine

Then suddenly the printer stops communicating with the PC and stops printing. 

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling the software and same thing happens - prints ok for a few runs then stops.

I'm using Win XP Pro, and the printer is USB. Any ideas??


----------



## osama_74 (Mar 9, 2008)

try to turn on the printer before you turn your computer on


----------



## hdmlaw (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. Sometimes the job disappears from the print queue, but the p1505's activity light continues to blink and the last few pages never print. Usually the job remains in the queue and the activity light blinks away, but the output is either partial or none. Of course, if you try to delete the job from the print queue after this happens, the print queue locks up. I've tried a new cable with no progress.


----------



## Techjdl (May 7, 2008)

The problem we have been having is when the printer runs out of paper, the printer will not resume. It continues to see that there is no paper in the printer, as if it is not telling the computer it is ready. The only way I can fix the issue is to reboot, or restart the printer spooler service in windows.

Any ideas??? We have almost 300 of these in the building, and the calls are fast and furious. Thanks!

Joe


----------



## MzK (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello--

Like the other posters on this thread, I, also just bought a P1505. I'm a linux user and I discovered form another source that this printer was basically NOT releaisng jobs form its queue and therefore NOT printing. Investigating the print queues using whatever tools you have would show you this.

However, I just downloaded well the Linux upgrades for the HP printing system which apparently supplied a firmware upgrade to the P1505. Now all is well.

I think the upgrade was released Oct. 31, so a "treat" :smile: for and not a bit too soon or late.

Check out the HP site for your particular OS and you may be pleasantly surprised as well. :1angel:


----------



## akinsonm (Dec 16, 2008)

hi

this is a communication error and you'r using usb cable while connecting

replace your usb cable with usb 2.0 with a length of 1,5 or 2.0 cable.
try not to use usb multiplayers.

this will solve it


----------



## Lweathers (Jul 13, 2009)

We are having the same problem with several P1505 printers. We are using a usb 2.0 cable and the problem still continues.


----------

